# Battlelog ist auf englisch...



## Kerkilabro (27. Oktober 2011)

hab es noch nicht gefunden wie man es auf deutsch stellt, weiß wer Rat?


----------



## DiRtyD3Vil (30. Oktober 2011)

Hey starte mal Battlelog und den scroll nach ganz unten!! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


da klickste drauf und schon kannst du Deutsch auswählen

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen...

man schießt sich


----------



## Kerkilabro (31. Oktober 2011)

ohman, und ich suche mir ein blöd unter profile und co......danke dir!


----------



## DiRtyD3Vil (31. Oktober 2011)

aber muss immer wieder neu machen kp warum ist ein Bug oder so aber kannst du Co op zocken das geht bei mir nicht ne lösung dazu


----------

